

Planning for the Apocalypse (by being less handicapped than the fat kid) - buf
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/9197208429/planning-for-the-apocalypse

======
jasminaata
I wouldn't necessarily put getting corrective eye surgery on the same level of
achievement as an overweight person losing the weight, but good message
nonetheless.

